# 5 inch franco coupling



## wdames (Dec 5, 2011)

I live in Milwaukee Wi and am looking for a 5 inch franco coupling. Is it available on the web. Thanks


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

What is a Franco? 

I found two, one seems awfully large, the other pretty average.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

What's 5" pipe, and do you mean fernco coupling.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I just replaced a cast roof drain in 5", but I didn't use no Franko coopling.


----------



## liquid plumber (Nov 25, 2011)

yikes.......


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Indie said:


> What is a Franco?
> 
> I found two, one seems awfully large, the other pretty average.


I found one too, but I'd look out for this guy.
He has crabs !


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes. They are available.....


----------



## ballbusta (Jul 9, 2010)

I prefer to use a clamp all instead of a fernco


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Will a can of this do?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Just use a 6 inch franko, and wrap the pipe with ductape to fill the gap, and make it water-tight.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you sure it isn't a Franco? :whistling2:


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Is a "Franko" a "Goesinta?


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

No, it's a gazover

Sent from my iPhon


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

wdames said:


> I live in Milwaukee Wi and am looking for a 5 inch franco coupling. Is it available on the web. Thanks


 



They aren't manufactured any longer. They've been replaced with Desanko fittings. You see, the company that used to make Franco fittings was sold because the wife of the owner's nephew started to work for her neighbor's friend's company, that caused a rift in the family which led to the owner's nephew and the owner to drink heavily. Anyway, to make a long story short, the company went bankrupt, and all assets were taken over by a trustee for the federal bankruptcy court. So, as you can see, the company is now defunct.

In other words, you'll have to use a Desanko coupling in place of the franco coupling.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> They aren't manufactured any longer. They've been replaced with Desanko fittings. You see, the company that used to make Franco fittings was sold because the wife of the owner's nephew started to work for her neighbor's friend's company, that caused a rift in the family which led to the owner's nephew and the owner to drink heavily. Anyway, to make a long story short, the company went bankrupt, and all assets were taken over by a trustee for the federal bankruptcy court. So, as you can see, the company is now defunct.
> 
> In other words, you'll have to use a Desanko coupling in place of the franco coupling.


You guy's are all too much!:no::laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Are you sure it isn't a Franco? :whistling2:


I can't believe he is still dead.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> They aren't manufactured any longer. They've been replaced with Desanko fittings. You see, the company that used to make Franco fittings was sold because the wife of the owner's nephew started to work for her neighbor's friend's company, that caused a rift in the family which led to the owner's nephew and the owner to drink heavily. Anyway, to make a long story short, the company went bankrupt, and all assets were taken over by a trustee for the federal bankruptcy court. So, as you can see, the company is now defunct.
> 
> In other words, you'll have to use a Desanko coupling in place of the franco coupling.


aren't you also supposed to use a Franco to Desanko transition bushing as well?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)




----------

